# Tour rund um Wiesbaden der Dimb IG Rhein-Taunus



## laufand (20. Juli 2008)

Am nächsten Sonntag, 27. Juli findet im Rahmen der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus Touren eine Tour rund um Wiesbaden statt.

Teilnehmen kann jede/r die/der sich die unten beschriebene Tour zutraut, hier anmeldet, über ein intaktes MTB verfügt, bei der Tour einen Helm trägt, die Haftungsverzichtserklärung unterschreibt und die DIMB Trail-Rules beachtet.

Termin: Sonntag, 27. Juli 2008
Startort: 65197 Wiesbaden Europaviertel, Parkplatz an der VHS, Alcide de Gaspari-Str.

Startzeit: 10 Uhr
Steckenlänge: ca. 50 km, bei ca. 1200Hm
Tempo: langsam bis mittel
Fahrtechnik: leicht bis mittel

Max.Gruppengröße: 15
Je nach Bedarf und Anmeldestand können wir gerne zwei Gruppen anbieten (eine Schnellere und eine Langsamere, die dann ggf. 10 km und 200Hm weniger fährt).

Anmeldung: Hier im Thread oder per PN an "laufand" oder "blackbike". 
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Kurze Touren-Beschreibung:
Vom Europaviertel ausgehend, fahren wir über Freudenberg zur Hohen Wurzel, dem höchsten Berg in Wiesbadens Umgebung. Von hier startet eine lustige Abfahrt und Querung zum Jagdschloss Platte. Von den vielen spaßigen Wegen Richtung Nerotal haben wir die Schönsten rausgesucht. Über Adamstal geht es zur Fasanerie und wieder bergauf zum Schläferskopf. Jetzt kommt ein kleines Trail-Schmankerl. Über Chausseehaus geht's nach Dotzheim und die letzten Trails der Tour werden mitgenommen, bevor wir - wenn gewünscht - mit einem Einkehrschwung bei der Straßenmühle die Tour beenden.
Zur Einschätzung der Tour bzgl. der Fahrtechnik ist anzumerken, dass die Trails der Tour eher von der leichteren, flowigen Art sind. Es gibt längst nicht so viele Steine wie im Hochtaunus ;-)

Eine DIMB -Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig, aber natürlich besonders gern gesehen.
Bei dieser Tour ist jede/r TeilnehmerIn für sich selbst verantwortlich.
Daher wird eine verantwortungsvolle und rücksichtsvolle Fahrweise vorausgesetzt. Ein geeigneter Helm auf dem Kopf, ein technisch einwandfreies MTB sowie die Beachtung der DIMB-Trailrules sind aber obligatorisch für die Teilnahme!
Der Guide haftet nur für vorsätzlich oder grob fahrlässig verursachte Schäden. Eine darüber hinausgehende Haftung wird ausgeschlossen. Mit der Anmeldung in diesem Thread oder per PN erkennt der/die TeilnehmerIn an, dass er/sie diese Haftungsbegrenzung voll inhaltlich gelesen und ihr zugestimmt hat.

Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus und des IBC DIMB Racing Teams!

Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour und dem Haftungsverzicht vorliegen.

Andreas und Mecki


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Juli 2008)

Bin natürlich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumenpfleger (21. Juli 2008)

hallo sportsfreunde,

bin neu in wiesbaden und habe mich schon am kellerskopf, platte, schäferskopf und hoher wurzel herumgetrieben. habe allerdings kein klassisches mtb sondern eins aus dem discounter mit schmaleren reifen und so. jetzt habe ich aber blut geleckt. kann ich bei Euch richtig fahren lernen? kann ich bei Euch mal eine einführung in (fahr-)-technik, training etc. bekommen? 

vielen dank für die antwort im voraus!

lenker- und rahmenbruch christoph


----------



## blackbike__ (22. Juli 2008)

@blumenpfleger:
ein fahrtechniktraining können wir dir leider hier nicht bieten (schau dafür mal im nachbarforum bei den beinharten, die bieten so was ab und zu an). 
wenn du aber ein geländetaugliches rad und einen helm hast kannst du natürlich gerne am sonntag mitfahren.

bis dann, schöne grüße, mecki


----------



## Mr Cannondale (22. Juli 2008)

Ich werde auf der Hohen Wurzel zu euch stoßen: 10 Uhr 45 dürfte OK sein, oder?
Bis Sonntag


----------



## blackbike__ (22. Juli 2008)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Ich werde auf der Hohen Wurzel zu euch stoßen: 10 Uhr 45 dürfte OK sein, oder?
> Bis Sonntag


 

wird wohl so kurz nach 11 uhr werden!

bis sonntag denn


----------



## blumenpfleger (23. Juli 2008)

@blackbike,

danke! würde gerne mitfahren. aber es wird am helm scheitern. den bekomme ich nicht vor sonntag. oder hast Du einen zum ausleihen über? habe einen (ohne scheiß  großen kopf. 

andere frage bitte:

habe einen job in eschborn bekommen. möchte aber in wiesbaden wohnen bleiben. meine idee ist es, mit dem bike nach eschbon zur arbeit und zurück zu fahren. ist das wahnsinn oder machbar? kannst Du mir einen tipp geben, wo sich im netz ambitionierte zur-arbeit-biker herumposten? 

vielen dank im voraus!

viel spaß bei Deinen ausfahrten!

c


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2008)

blumenpfleger schrieb:


> kannst Du mir einen tipp geben, wo sich im netz ambitionierte zur-arbeit-biker herumposten?
> 
> c



da bist du hier schon richtig. mußt nur mal suchen 

oder hier klicken http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=283185


----------



## Mr Cannondale (23. Juli 2008)

blackbike schrieb:


> wird wohl so kurz nach 11 uhr werden!
> 
> bis sonntag denn



Ich warte an der Stelle, wo früher der Eisenturm stand auf euch


----------



## Härtner (23. Juli 2008)

Melde mich mal an würden wie schon mein Vorredner oben auf der Hohen Wurzel zu euch stoßen, da ich in Bleischt wohne. Wenn mein Rad bis zum Weekend nicht fertig sein sollte melde ich mich am Freitag ab 


lg Chris


----------



## michahi (23. Juli 2008)

blumenpfleger schrieb:


> @blackbike,
> 
> danke! würde gerne mitfahren. aber es wird am helm scheitern. den bekomme ich nicht vor sonntag. oder hast Du einen zum ausleihen über? habe einen (ohne scheiß  großen kopf.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

neber der Autobahn ist ein Weg von Eschborn bis ca Hattersheim,
ab Hattersheim gehts ein gutes Stück weiter am Main entlang,
aber für den Weg zur Arbeit ist das schon einiges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (24. Juli 2008)

blumenpfleger schrieb:


> @blackbike,
> 
> danke! würde gerne mitfahren. aber es wird am helm scheitern. den bekomme ich nicht vor sonntag. oder hast Du einen zum ausleihen über? habe einen (ohne scheiß  großen kopf.
> 
> c


 
nö, leider kein ersatzhelm zum verleihen vorhanden, vielleicht ja sonst jemand der hier mitliest und mitfährt am sonntag? 

zum arbeitsweg hat der fux ja schon was geschrieben,

gruß, mecki


----------



## blackbike__ (24. Juli 2008)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Ich warte an der Stelle, wo früher der Eisenturm stand auf euch


 
uuups, ich glaub den eisenturm gab's nur vor meinen wiesbadener zeiten, will sagen: keine ahnung wo das ding mal stand, kannst du mir 'nen tip geben? wir kommen den xt weg hoch und fahren dann auf dem blauen punkt ab, na wir werden uns schon irgendwo finden.

gruß, mecki


----------



## Härtner (24. Juli 2008)

kommt ihr von geogenborn hoch dann fahrt ihr genau vorbei erst kommt die lichtung links mit hütte und dann 50m weiter kommt ein stein als erinnerung an den turm 


Kann Leider nicht mitfahren, da mein Fox akutes Schluckauf hat 

lg chris


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Juli 2008)

blackbike schrieb:


> uuups, ich glaub den eisenturm gab's nur vor meinen wiesbadener zeiten, will sagen: keine ahnung wo das ding mal stand,...


Ich glaub, der stand direkt oben auf der Hohen Wurzel beim "Ehrentopograph in Stein".



			
				blumenpfleger schrieb:
			
		

> danke! würde gerne mitfahren. aber es wird am helm scheitern. den bekomme ich nicht vor sonntag. oder hast Du einen zum ausleihen über? habe einen (ohne scheiß  großen kopf.


Helm leihen ist auch nicht optimal, da ein Helm zum Kopf passen sollte und dabei ist nicht allein die Größe entscheidend.


----------



## laufand (25. Juli 2008)

Härtner schrieb:


> kommt ihr von geogenborn hoch dann fahrt ihr genau vorbei erst kommt die lichtung links mit hütte und dann 50m weiter kommt ein stein als erinnerung an den turm
> 
> 
> Kann Leider nicht mitfahren, da mein Fox akutes Schluckauf hat
> ...



Dann mal gute Besserung


----------



## Carbonator (25. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin auch dabei. Bis Sonntag am Treffpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Härtner (25. Juli 2008)

So fahr nun doch mit aber richtig Oldschool mit einem Uralt Cannondale M400 hab ja ganz vergessen da sowas noch in der Garage steht

Jeder Stein wird ein vergnügen sein sonntag um ca.11 auf der hohen wurzel sein 


helm hab ich ein met anaxgoredingsbums 54-57cm das frontpad fehlt allerdings


----------



## Mr Cannondale (25. Juli 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich glaub, der stand direkt oben auf der Hohen Wurzel beim "Ehrentopograph in Stein".
> 
> Helm leihen ist auch nicht optimal, da ein Helm zum Kopf passen sollte und dabei ist nicht allein die Größe entscheidend.



genau: wenn man von der Straße aus hoch fährt bis zum ende des Asphalt und noch ca. 50 Meter weiter auf der linken Seite: das ist auch gleichzeitig die höchste Stelle, denn danach gehts wieder berg ab.
Also dann bis Sonntag Morgen


----------



## Stump1967 (26. Juli 2008)

So dann melde ich mich auch mal an. Komme nun aber doch alleine ohne Dennis.
Bis morgen,
Jens


----------



## Carbonator (27. Juli 2008)

Das war eine tolle Ausfahrt und für mich das beste Training seit mindestens 2 Jahren 

Vielen Dank an den Tourgide und alle anderen, die dabei waren. Hat Spaß gemacht und ich bin (wenn es denn geht) bei weiteren Ausfahrten dabei.

PS: Hat einer Fotos gemacht?
PPS: ich war der mit dem weißen Magura


Bis bald und denkt dran, Kette rechts!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (27. Juli 2008)

Schee wars im Taunus rund um Wiesbaden, optimales Tempo mit einer sehr homogenen Truppe hat die Tour Spass gemacht: ich bin dann doch noch ins Gewitter gekommen.
Vielen Dank für die nette Tour


----------



## Härtner (27. Juli 2008)

Jop sehr schöne Tour gewesen mit vielen neuen Wegen die ich noch nicht kannte 

Bilder ??? Glaube keiner, oder


Hatte am Ende 36km und ca. einen Schnitt von 16,5km/h hm: k.A

lg chris


----------

